# Studies, data and dialogue needed to determine TSH range June 10, 2008



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

FYI - In case you missed it.

*Studies, data and dialogue needed to determine TSH range June 10, 2008*

The decision is one that puts endocrinologists and practicing physicians in a quandary over the conflicting opinions and evidence surrounding the upper limit of the TSH reference range. Age-specific ranges and screening pregnant women are among topics of debate.

As a result of inconsistent data and various studies published about the upper limit of the reference range, experts are at a disconnect in terms of what the limit should be, how the limit should be established and which population the limit - or limits - should apply to. http://www.endocrinetoday.com/view.aspx?rid=28716

Happy Fathers Day, fathers!


----------

